# Saison du Mont



## botigol (Mar 1, 2014)

*Saison du Mont*
*Recipe Type:* Extract with specialty grains
*Yeast:* Wyeast 3711
*Yeast Starter:* None
*Batch Size (Gallons):* 5.25 gallons
*Original Gravity:* 1.060
*Final Gravity:* 1.004
*ABV:* 7.35%
*IBU:* 16.1
*Boiling Time (Minutes):* 60 mins
*Color:* 7.6 SRM 
*Primary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp):* 16 days; low 70s
*Additional Fermentation:* None
*Secondary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp):* 45 days; low 60s
*Tasting Notes:* This is Dave Levonian's recipe with a little extra fermentables and a sub on the bittering hop and the yeast. The saison yeast aroma stands out. In the flavor you can tell that spices were used, but cannot pick them out; just as it should be. When I brewed this I didn’t know that I was under-pitching, but the result is so tasty that I will not change the process! Now that I am experimenting with BIAB, I may still make this recipe as extract.

*Ingredient List:*
2 lbs Vienna
8 oz flaked wheat
8 oz flaked oats
6 lbs light LME
1 oz Fuggles (60 min)
½ oz Hallertau (15 min)
½ oz Hallertau (flameout)
1/2oz Coriander (flameout)
1/2 teaspoon Grains of Paradise (flameout)
1/4oz Sweet Orange Peel (flameout)
1/4oz Bitter Orange Peel (flameout)
8 oz Clover honey (flameout)

*Notes:* The FG of 1.004 is not a typo; even with extract, WY3711 is a strong attenuator. I might back off on the ABV next time...this stuff is great after working in the yard in the summer, but you may not want to get up afterward :0)


----------



## botigol (Mar 1, 2014)

By the way...1st recipe in the new forum!


----------



## LoveTheWine (Mar 1, 2014)

nice work with that first post and nice recipe too!


----------

